# PKGNG repositories



## shepper (Dec 19, 2014)

I am interested in installing FreeBSD on a system with integrated Via Graphics.  x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome is presently broken in FreeBSD 10.1.  I would like to peruse the available package binaries for FreeBSD 9.3 but I do not presently have a working FreeBSD system.  Is it possible to just ftp to the repository and scan the contents?  Any one know the url for the respositories?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 19, 2014)

The official FreeBSD pkg repo


----------



## shepper (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks.  A follow up question is how frequently the "Latest" builds are done? The x11-servers/xorg-server port was updated to  *1.14.7,1 *yesterday and should show up in the next build cycle.

Edit:  I think the answer to my question is http://beefy1.isc.freebsd.org/jail.html?mastername=head-i386-default


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2014)

As far as I know the official packages are built once a week. Every Wednesday if I'm not mistaken. If you want to see the status of a particular package follow the "PortsMon" link on the Freshports pages. This will show you a report of the status of said package: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=x11-drivers&portname=xf86-video-openchrome


----------



## uzsolt (Dec 23, 2014)

SirDice said:


> Every Wednesday if I'm not mistaken.


Right. From here:


> Packages are built weekly from a snapshot of the Ports Collection every Wednesday morning 01:00 UTC. They typically will be available in the repository after a few days.


----------

